# THE FLASH



## Deleted_171835 (May 18, 2014)

If this is anything like Arrow, this should be good. Will be watching this.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 8, 2014)

Bumping the fuck out of this, because the episode airs today.

And apparently the pilot is damn good, has a 9.3/10 on IMDB right now.


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 8, 2014)

I kinda wanna watch.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Oct 8, 2014)

I watched the pilot and liked it but being CW they always include their fucking love relationships which ruins shows like this and then you have morons who call it "ships" (it has nothing to do with actual ships, though).

Luckily Supernatural has been staying away from this bullshit or else it'd drop its quality even lower than it already has throughout the seasons.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Oct 8, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> I watched the pilot and liked it but being CW they always include their fucking love relationships which ruins shows like this and then you have morons who call it "ships" (it has nothing to do with actual ships, though).
> 
> Luckily Supernatural has been staying away from this bullshit or else it'd drop its quality even lower than it already has throughout the seasons.


 
ship is short for "relationship".


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Oct 8, 2014)

People only use the term "ship" on the internet because if you talk about "ship" in real life they'll assume it's an actual ship. It's a bullshit term to be calling relationships as "ships". IMDb's filled with morons who love these "ships".


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 8, 2014)

Arrow may not be the greatest of shows, but it delivers where it counts. I mean, we got the Suicide Squad on screen. With other rumored iconic DC characters to appear in the flesh sooner than later. Definitely will be watching this pilot to see the Flash done some actual justice on TV.


----------



## endoverend (Oct 8, 2014)

Looks pretty generic to me...


----------



## Chiejina (Oct 8, 2014)

endoverend said:


> Looks pretty generic to me...


 

Did you watch it?


----------



## endoverend (Oct 8, 2014)

Chiejina said:


> Did you watch it?


 
I watched the extended trailer... 5 minutes of a trailer should be enough to judge the show IMO.


----------



## Chiejina (Oct 8, 2014)

endoverend said:


> I watched the extended trailer... 5 minutes of a trailer should be enough to judge the show IMO.


 
Eh, you'd be surprised. I felt the same way. I was quite excited when it passed my expectations and now look forward to whats to come.


----------



## endoverend (Oct 8, 2014)

Chiejina said:


> Eh, you'd be surprised. I felt the same way. I was quite excited when it passed my expectations and now look forward to whats to come.


 
Is that so? I guess I'll give it a try then.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 3, 2015)

anyone still watching this cause this show is actually now really good


----------



## falcon64z8 (Apr 3, 2015)

Been watching that an Arrow!  Love them both and this week episode was fantastic!


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 8, 2015)

Spoiler: REKT


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 8, 2015)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Spoiler: REKT


 


Spoiler



I knew from the second that shit happened they were gonna start pulling some time travel stuff out of their ass


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Apr 8, 2015)

Episode 1x15 was mindblowing but then 1x16 hm.. It came down to being normal again.

Iris seriously needs to make her god damn mind up. -_-"


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 8, 2015)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I knew from the second that shit happened they were gonna start pulling some time travel stuff out of their ass


 


Spoiler



It's a staple of the character so it was inevitable. Supposedly, we'll see more of that timeline before the season ends. It is also speculated to affect the events on Arrow as well. Just hope they avoid Flashpoint. It's too soon and they don't have enough characters for it.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 8, 2015)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It's a staple of the character so it was inevitable. Supposedly, we'll see more of that timeline before the season ends. It is also speculated to affect the events on Arrow as well. Just hope they avoid Flashpoint. It's too soon and they don't have enough characters for it.


 


Spoiler



Yeah, I knew it was coming, I was just expecting more of a season finale thing than a "oh hey we killed what's his face but oh yeah never mind lel" instead


----------



## nxwing (Nov 11, 2015)

Oi, sorry for bumping this thread but an image for the 2015 Arrow and Flash crossover has been revealed.




​You can see that the Flash is wearing some kind of loves and that Halkman (Falk Hentschel) and Hawkgirl (Ciara Renée). The said crossover will introduce characters from DC's Legends of Tomorrow


----------

